# Cameron Diaz 10x barbusig 1991



## dionys58 (9 Sep. 2009)

Cameron war jung und brauchte das Geld. 
Cameron Diaz verließ mit 16 Jahren ihr Elternhaus. In den folgenden fünf Jahren lebte sie in verschiedenen Ländern, darunter Japan, Australien, Mexiko, Marokko und Frankreich und arbeitete als Model.
Der Fotograf John Rutter machte 1991 von der damals 19jährigen diese Aufnahmen. Mit 21 kehrte sie nach Kalifornien zurück, arbeitete weiterhin als Model und sprach für einen großen Part in Die Maske (1994) vor. Zu ihrem Erstaunen und ohne schauspielerische Erfahrungen wurde sie Hauptdarstellerin in dem Film mit Jim Carrey. Aber Talent hat sie ja ... lol6


----------



## Rolli (9 Sep. 2009)

:thx: dir für Cameron


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2009)

Bissl klein, aber der wille zählt








 für die Caps


----------



## jean58 (10 Sep. 2009)

sie war jung und brauchte das geld


----------



## trebnitzer (23 Apr. 2010)

Toll! Danke für die Fotos.


----------



## Rambo (25 Apr. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Caps von Cameron!
:thumbup:


----------

